# ok I'm addicted: was "now I want a Borsa Bella"



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

sigh.

Since I've come to kindle boards I've bought a rice cooker LOL, a bunch of tea stuff, decal girl skins for my iphone, K1 and my daughters ipod touch and an oberon cover for the K1.

Now I want a Borsa Bella. Where is the smilie with the bag over her head?

I can't decide which style to get though. 

I've realized that fighting the tide here is useless, I will go down with you all from the weight of my accessories and gadgets.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I already have 2 different ones I love and just mailed some fabric off to have melissa make the travel bag for my kindle.  My original bags didn't match my oberon cover so now they will be color coordinated!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the Travel Bag in Lunar Blue that I use for both K2 and as a small purse for running errands.  I've also got a Travel Bag in Flora Roberts on order and Melissa is making me a hip zip in the Lunar so that I can use the Travel bag exclusively for my Kindle.  BB Bags are extremely well made and unique (at least where I live) and I love the idea of supporting a small businesswoman.  I don't think you can go wrong w/any BB that you choose.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**snort**

I have three Kindle bags from Borsa Bella--the original bag (from back when that was the only one) in Red Japanese, the naked Kindle sleeve in Stephanie's Plum (not quite comfortable with the protection for the screen, I use this one for cables when travelling), and my semi-custom Travel Bag in Martini Dots.  That one literally gets used daily around the house. I load it up with my iPhone, the house phone, my Kindle, sunglasses, etc. & it moves with me from room to room and out out to the deck.

Oh, and a Let's Do Lunch handbag in the Martini Dots combo to match the travel bag!

And as I post, Melissa is getting a custom camera bag ready for me in the Fun Black & White.  Turns out my new point & shoot is just a little too big for the large gadget bag, so she's making a variation of that design that's a touch bigger & has a gusseted front pocket to hold a little bit more.  With a matching wrist strap for the camera itself--I had stolen the one from one of my other bags, but it too was a bit small.  

I've also got two different fabrics set aside to send for custom bags, just trying to decide what I want made out of them.  I just keep telling myself they're cheaper than Oberons.....


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I custom ordered two travel bags for my Kindle DX.  They should be here sometime next week.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the dark side Annie LOL


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok after agonizing for hours and looking at their etsy site and regular site I decided on the Let's Do Lunch bag in Twilight. It was the one that caught my eye from the moment I saw it. http://www.borsabella.com/browse-the-borsa-bella-store/details/226/8/let%5C%27s-do-lunch-handbag/twilight-let%27s-do-lunch-handbag


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

LMAO, Rasputina. YES! We pulled you in!  I planned on getting at least one bag from BB when I got my DX, but I figured, "Why just get one?" So, now I have two that I can switch interchangeably. I'm getting a semi-matching skin too. I'm trying to decide if I want to get a custom skin by changing the color hue.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love my travel Borsa Bella bag.  I used it on my vacation.  I kept my Kindle and DS Lite in it while in the cabin, took it out during the day and used it to hold my digital camera, video camera, cell phone, gum, prenatal vitamins, and Oberon card holder.  It did a great job holding all my stuff.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

(hubby's response if he realized how much I've spent on accessories)

Yeah, I knew I wanted a Kindle.  I didn't realize that I would very quickly come to "need" skins (ordered) and cover (s) and borsa bella bag (s)....

but I'm sure having fun!

Plus, I know that I'm getting good quality stuff when I buy...thanks to all the posts on this forum!

Kim


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Evil is such a strong word...


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I love my travel Borsa Bella bag. I used it on my vacation. I kept my Kindle and DS Lite in it while in the cabin, took it out during the day and used it to hold my digital camera, video camera, cell phone, gum, prenatal vitamins, and Oberon card holder. It did a great job holding all my stuff.


Okay, that's it. "I will go down with the ship" I'm getting one after restraining myself for weeks...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

ricky said:


> Okay, that's it. "I will go down with the ship" I'm getting one after restraining myself for weeks...


You won't regret it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a travel bag, and am wondering what fabrics you all have chosen. Any great suggestions?


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I already received my Kindle Travel Bag:

http://www.borsabella.com/browse-the-borsa-bella-store/details/214/15/kindle-travel-bag/offwhite-oleander-kindle-travel-bag

and Melissa's just shipped my Let's Do Lunch handbag in the same fabric (White Oleander with brown trim) and a minor modification...she's made the pocket inside the perfect size for my Kindle in it's Amazon cover!

As soon as the handbag gets here, I plan to make my own thread with pics of both. Love her stuff!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I should have guessed. That's the one that I like the best, but my daughter bought it, and it would be too confusing if we were together and both had the white oleander travel bags.  Next favorite


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I should have guessed. That's the one that I like the best, but my daughter bought it, and it would be too confusing if we were together and both had the white oleander travel bags. Next favorite


That is the same pattern I bought.  We must have great taste.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I should have guessed. That's the one that I like the best, but my daughter bought it, and it would be too confusing if we were together and both had the white oleander travel bags. Next favorite


I have that problem all the time. My daughter and I have very similar tastes.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

We ran into that problem when I was chosing an Oberon, too. Megan bought her cover about 6 weeks or more before I got my Kindle 2. When she asked which cover I liked best, I told her "Avenue of Trees" in fern. She loved it, too, and bought it. Then, when Megan, her sister, and my husband gave me my Kindle for Mother's Day, I soon knew it would need an Oberon. Of course, I didn't want to get the very same cover that Megan had (which I loved), so I had to find another one. (She had no problem with my getting one like hers, as we don't live in the same house any longer, but I wanted hers to be special for her.) I bought a "World Tree" in green, hoping I'd like it. Luckily, it turned out that I absolutely love it.

Our similar taste in books works well because we can share an Amazon account. If my other daughter gets a Kindle, she'll share the account, too, I'm sure, because we all three like many of the same books.

As for the BB bag, I decided to quit expending so much energy trying to choose a fabric. I bit the bullet, and just completed my purchase of the BB "Elegant Black and White Kindle Travel Bag." I think I'll like it a lot, and really need something to protect my Kindle and it's beautiful leather cover. (I think the BB will be much more appealing than some of the other options that I've considered......ziploc bag, tea towel, etc.  lol) 

(As an aside, I have to add that I think it's wonderful having adult daughters with similar tastes in things that we enjoy. It's a great feeling to look at them and realize that they have turned into the young women that I'd hoped they would become.  My mother and sister would have been really proud of them.)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

That is so true, I love having a daughter and now that she is an adult it's great to be able to share similar interests. We have a daily ritual of watching the Gilmore Girls reruns on the Family Channel for instance. We don't have a lot of common ground on books since I'm much more into academic books and loves graphic novels but we meet on other areas.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I must have it bad, I just bought a second one in the same fabric. I just ordered the Kindle Travel Bag in twilight print, to match my Let's do Lunch bag.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Danariel said:


> and Melissa's just shipped my Let's Do Lunch handbag in the same fabric (White Oleander with brown trim) and a minor modification...she's made the pocket inside the perfect size for my Kindle in it's Amazon cover!


What a PERFECT idea!! I love it! That is Exactly what I am looking for! Oh! I am excited now!! Happy birthday to me...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I must have it bad, I just bought a second one in the same fabric. I just ordered the Kindle Travel Bag in twilight print, to match my Let's do Lunch bag.


I know the feeling. I did it in reverse though--saw a Let's do Lunch in a pattern I loved (Martini Dots), had a Travel Bag made thinking that would be enough. Before it even shipped, I'd caved & bought the handbag.  Then she had the new Hobo bag in the same pattern within a few weeks, and I came within milliseconds of buying that one too...

I will say though, you won't regret it. While my LDL doesn't have a Kindle sized pocket, it's a fabulous bag, and I use the Travel bag constantly. They're exceptionally well made; so often, I see things on Etsy that are nice enough, but not finely crafted. These are meticulously stitched, the fabrics are not only cute, but washable, and Melissa is terrific to work with.

And if for some reason you find you're not using it as much as you thought you would, there are plenty of BB fans on the boards who will buy it off you!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out the best way to store my iphone in the let's do lunch. It looks like it has 2 big deep pockets. Right now my purse has a special outside pocket for my phone so I don't have a case for it. I'm wondering if a case meant to be worn on a belt could clip to the top of the inside pocket?

That is kinda why I ended up buying the travel bag too, I know I could keep my phone in the outside pocket for easy access. I could save the let's do lunch as more of a tote when I need to carry more stuff. 

I don't know?

I came very close to buying the matching hobo also. But I managed *some* control LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You can clip it to the outside of one of the pockets if you choose, but I usually just drop mine into of them instead.  Or if your iphone case matches the bag, you can clip it to the top of the purse. 

Or if it's not already made, ask Melissa to make you an iPhone pocket?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone here have the BB tote?  It's larger than the Let's Do Lunch but has just one inside pocket.  I noticed it's not in stock right now.  I think I would want to have one made in Martini Dots.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> You can clip it to the outside of one of the pockets if you choose, but I usually just drop mine into of them instead. Or if your iphone case matches the bag, you can clip it to the top of the purse.
> 
> Or if it's not already made, ask Melissa to make you an iPhone pocket?


It was already made, and I think it's already shipped. I just don't want to dig for it at the bottom of a deep bag and I don't want the screen to get scratched. I guess I'll wait till it gets here and see what might work.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ok good thing I got the Kindle Travel bag too because the Let;s do Lunch is pretty snug with my kindle in it on top of the stuff I normally carry in my purse. The Hobo is calling my name now.

I don't have the BB tote.


----------

